# UAE Employment laws



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Just to let everyone know, I have a copy of the UAE laws. PM me if you would like a copy. I have seen a few posts with differing information on specific questions, so thought I would offer this for those in need.

Otherwise, if you have questions I can see what is written in the laws for you to decipher!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

xchaos777 said:


> Just to let everyone know, I have a copy of the UAE laws. PM me if you would like a copy. I have seen a few posts with differing information on specific questions, so thought I would offer this for those in need.
> 
> Otherwise, if you have questions I can see what is written in the laws for you to decipher!


Just out of curiosity, is it different from these?
http://www.iicuae.com/externals/altamimi/Labour Law.pdf
UAE Labour Law - GulfTalent.com

I may be wrong, but I think the only official version is English. All other english translations are unofficial translations


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

rsinner said:


> Just out of curiosity, is it different from these?
> http://www.iicuae.com/externals/altamimi/Labour Law.pdf
> UAE Labour Law - GulfTalent.com
> 
> I may be wrong, but I think the only official version is English. All other english translations are unofficial translations


Not sure if it is exact. This file you have reference the Law Code...the file I have is the Law Code in english.

This link might be word for word...but I'm not going to compare... 

Update: Just looked through...not exact and has a bit of re-wording (interpretation maybe?). Looks like they payed someone to reformat the code a bit...hehe...must have been a consultant.


----------



## junkymoe (May 10, 2011)

To understand the value of the law that you have, you should call the Ministry of labour a few times with the same question. Lets see how many times you get the same answer.

Simply put, laws here are fluid; and the Ministry of Labour holds public sessions every week (I think every monday or wednesday, not sure; call 800-MOL to find out) where it answers legal questions. Also, you can always just pop by to the ministry's office and ask whatever you want.


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

Oxymoron: UAE labor laws


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Agreed that it is what it is and certainly not the final word. It has been very helpful to me in negotiating my contract however. I have successfully improved my position better than the code states that would have otherwise been just referred to the UAE employment law code.

I am sure it will be helpful to others, hence I made the offer.


----------

